# need xp drivers for a Toshiba Satellite A200-ST2043



## dagfooyo (May 2, 2008)

Where can I find XP drivers for a Toshiba Satellite A200-ST2043? Toshiba doesn't have them, and the XP drivers provided by the device manufacturers (Intel, ATI, etc) don't work.

I need drivers for my graphics controller, my video card, and my audio.

My notebook's specific specs are:

Toshiba Satellite A200-ST2043
2.4 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo T7700

Mainboard: Intel Santa Rosa CRB

Intel GM965 Express Chipset

Intel 965GM Graphics And Memory Controller Hub(GMCH)

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, 256MB, GDDR2

Device Audio :	82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller

Please help! Thanks! ray:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Scroll through this set of drivers and you'll find many are applicable for both xp & vista

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...e&AddOldPrivateItems=undefined&all_docs=false


----------

